# goat not producing milk



## miron28 (Oct 21, 2009)

i have a goat that gave birth yesterday and she hasn't produced and milk
 so i went and got some colostrum and milk replacer. do you think the babies will make it? and why isn't she producing any milk? also she had them 2 weeks early.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 21, 2009)

Giving birth 2 weeks early could be the problem. Is she a first time freshener? That may be the problem too. As long as you are feeding the kids on a regular schedule, there is no reason why they shouldn't make it.


----------



## miron28 (Oct 21, 2009)

this ins't her first time having them i think it is about her 3 or so


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 21, 2009)

Do you know her history at all? Did she have milk before? Is this the first time for her giving birth for you?


----------



## miron28 (Oct 22, 2009)

no this is her 3 time giving birth but this the first time ever that she has not produced any milk i have had her for about 5 years since she was 7weeks old never been sick or anything


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 22, 2009)

Hum, that is a tough one. Did she go through any stress or anything? Is she overweight? I know in alpacas that an overweight alpaca may not produce milk because of fatty deposits in the udder. Hopefully someone with more goat experience will pipe in. I just know the basics. I hope the kids are doing fine.

I'm assuming since you have had goats for at least 5 years that she doesn't have any obvious udder problems like mastitis or anything.


----------



## kimmyh (Oct 23, 2009)

How does her udder feel? Is it hard/lumpy/hot? What is she eating? Most does will produce milk if they have not had mastitis and are getting the right things to eat. You might want to put her on straight alfalfa and some Calf Manna, both can help with milk production.


----------



## miron28 (Nov 1, 2009)

she finally started to produce milk on Tuesday i had to put one of the baby's down. i came out one day and she could not walk for some reason her left side legs were stiff and all she did was lay there. she was healthy she like a pig. the other one is up and playing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear about losing the one kid. I hope the other one does just fine.

Also glad that the milk finally came in. I bet it was due to being early.


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry you lost one, sounds like it needed BoSE. I'm glad her milk is finally coming in.


----------



## jsteph3919 (Feb 7, 2018)

I have a 4 yr old who is getting ready for birth, she is very big, but shows No sign of having any milk. One breeder says sometimes they dont show till birth. She has given birth before.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey @jsteph3919 your post above was on a thread that was last posted to over 8 years ago... Were you asking a question about your doe and her condition? Or making a statement?


----------

